# AMHR National Area II Show 2008 Professional Photos



## midnight star stables (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, finally my AMHR National Area II Show 2008 Professional Photos are on my computer and I had to share!

At this show, I was lucky enough to have been placed as High Point Youth in the Miniature Over Division. Here are a few professional photos from the show. Photo taken by "Hoof n' Paw Photography"






First here is Joy. I was really pleased with her and I thought this picture was just stunning. Balding anyone?










Next, here is Nitro Jumping in perfect form



Both he and Joy placed 1st in their jumping classes.






And now for the driving. Here in Nitro, showing in our Western Country Pleasure class. He placed first and won his Stakes class too.



Also, I wanted to share... The man in this picture, staring at us drive by is Joe Heath, my step-dad, the guy that is everything behind MSS. He only likes the driving classes, and inside he's smiling










And see him fly with his hooves of the ground in his Roadster class! This was a huge class and I believe he placed 2nd-3rd in his two classes and 3rd or 4th in his Roadster Stakes (he was really tired come this class)






And our High Point Youth Award Picture:






I was tickled pick with this show and we had so much fun.

Thanks to Lori Rafter, Dale, Yvonne and My step-dad Joe for all their help! Thanks for looking


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 12, 2008)

TOTALLY AWESOME PHOTOS of 2 totally awesome horses and 1 totally awesome girl!!! Very nice Desi.

We were the 5 dwarfs that weekend. Dale was Doc (she is always the one who looks after everyone) Yvonne was Happy (how could she not be with the ribbons she was gathering) I was definitely Dopey, Des was Sleepy (last one up every morning) and Joe was GRUMPY (name assigned by his TEENAGE daughter



) In reality Joe is one soft touch of a very proud papa - and with good reason! We couldn't have had a better time or a better group of people to show with.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 12, 2008)

congratulations on doing so well at the show Desiree. Those are lovely pictures too, all of them, but I have to say that the one I like best is the first driving photo.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations, Desiree!!!!!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 12, 2008)

MiLo Minis said:


> TOTALLY AWESOME PHOTOS of 2 totally awesome horses and 1 totally awesome girl!!! Very nice Desi.
> 
> We were the 5 dwarfs that weekend. Dale was Doc (she is always the one who looks after everyone) Yvonne was Happy (how could she not be with the ribbons she was gathering) I was definitely Dopey, Des was Sleepy (last one up every morning) and Joe was GRUMPY (name assigned by his TEENAGE daughter
> 
> ...














I think you said it right with the dwarf! I was just so happy that I could share everything with you guys





And I don't think that I had the only AWESOME horse from Canada either


----------



## minih (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You all look very well turned out too. Nice pictures.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats on all your wins!!! Nitro is one fancy driving mini. You all look great.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 13, 2008)

Great job, you should be so proud. You looked fantastic. I love both your minis. Nitro is such a good boy and a real trooper what heart!


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice pictures to cherish!

Your horses are lovely!

~Sandy


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful pictures and wonderful performances! I love that jumping pic!







On a job well done!

Charlotte


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2008)

What an awesome horsewoman you are!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW!! That's so amazing!! Nitro looks awesome in his pics, in such fine form. And miss Joy putting on one of her cute little faces








Outstanding job Des!

I only wish I could have been there too!


----------



## Amy (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratuatiosn on a very fine show Desi-- you did Canada proud.

I am sure we will be seeing more of you in the shows "South of the Border".Are you going to Nationals??

I always enjoy seeing you with Joe-- he is so obviously proud of you..

Now, you know the helmet rule I bet you have already gotten one eh??

We also had an awesome show at the Area 2 show. It is a great show to attend.

thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 15, 2008)

Nigel said:


> WOW!! That's so amazing!! Nitro looks awesome in his pics, in such fine form. And miss Joy putting on one of her cute little faces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel, I tried to show you these at Equus Niagara after the show and after all your amazing help, but you had gone home to have a shower! Geeze what's wrong with smelly Nigel?



Thanks and thanks for all your help, you are awesome!



Amy said:


> Congratuatiosn on a very fine show Desi-- you did Canada proud.
> 
> I am sure we will be seeing more of you in the shows "South of the Border".Are you going to Nationals??
> 
> ...


And thank you so much! And yes, I have my old riding helmet.



It was an amazing show and I had so much fun.

I would Love to go to Nats, but I don't know if I can raise the $3000 by August to go, unless I sell a miniature or something... Sigh.... we will see.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2008)

midnight star stables said:


> Nigel, I tried to show you these at Equus Niagara after the show and after all your amazing help, but you had gone home to have a shower! Geeze what's wrong with smelly Nigel?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and thanks for all your help, you are awesome!


OH YEA!! I totally forgot you had mentioned them to me!! I was pretty busy during liberty, after all!! LOL



And as far as "smelly Nigel", well let's just say we're all better off w/o! haha plus I came back after I showered to sleep in a tent, and I figured that, since I live so close to Equus, I might as well shower before I spent the night! Oh well at least I got to see 'em right?? And they were WELL worth the wait!

Great job again, Des!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 15, 2008)

Way to go!!! Great pictures too.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 16, 2008)

Nigel said:


> OH YEA!! I totally forgot you had mentioned them to me!! I was pretty busy during liberty, after all!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's right, after a workout like that, I'm sure it'd feel good not to be sweaty smelly Nigel! I can wait to see you Saturday!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh how awesome Desi... You and Nitro look great.. Very nice driving pictures of your boy. Congrats on hi point!


----------



## twister (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations to one awesome horsewoman, I was proud to be there cheering you on



Your pictures are beautiful Des.

Yvonne


----------



## Ferin (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations! The horses look beautiful! Nitro looks great driving!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 25, 2008)

Ferin said:


> Congratulations! The horses look beautiful! Nitro looks great driving!






Thank you, but I think Twister also looks great driving! Are you going to Nationals?

Thanks everyone. We also had a great time at MHCO AMHR Classics show last weekend. Horses were great again and we did well, but we are waiting for some pictures.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 26, 2008)

Desiree, I just saw these pictures. They are awesome! I love the determination that is showing in your face. Congratulations on your placings and that High Point Youth award! Yowsers!


----------



## Cara (Jul 26, 2008)

amazing Desiree im sooo happy for you, i wish i could have gone to see it! ohwell joy and nitro look awesome!


----------

